# FATTIE or HOTTIE?



## jaellman (Jul 12, 2015)

IMG_2121.JPG



__ jaellman
__ Jul 12, 2015


















IMG_2122.JPG



__ jaellman
__ Jul 12, 2015


















IMG_2123.JPG



__ jaellman
__ Jul 12, 2015


















IMG_2150.JPG



__ jaellman
__ Jul 12, 2015


















IMG_2151.JPG



__ jaellman
__ Jul 12, 2015


















IMG_2152.JPG



__ jaellman
__ Jul 12, 2015


















IMG_2153.JPG



__ jaellman
__ Jul 12, 2015


















IMG_2155.JPG



__ jaellman
__ Jul 12, 2015


















IMG_2156.JPG



__ jaellman
__ Jul 12, 2015


















IMG_2157.JPG



__ jaellman
__ Jul 12, 2015


















IMG_2161.JPG



__ jaellman
__ Jul 12, 2015


















IMG_2162.JPG



__ jaellman
__ Jul 12, 2015


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 12, 2015)

Looks good.  Nice bacon weave.  But tell us what you did as well as post the qview.  Chicken???

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Looks like  a hottie to me


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice looking Fatty!


----------



## jaellman (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, it's Chicken.  

I apologize, I thought the pictures were pretty self explanatory.


----------



## bauchjw (Aug 19, 2015)

Did you make that basket you put the fatty in to smoke or is it factory?


----------



## tridiot (Aug 20, 2015)

bauchjw said:


> Did you make that basket you put the fatty in to smoke or is it factory?


Yeah, I wanna know what that is? I've done a few fatties and they tend to kinda "sag" and spread out a bit while cooking, when they soften up. This contraption looks like it will help hold the shape a bit better until they firm up while cooking. My only complaint about fatties is the bacon in the smoker seems to get more rubbery than anything. Makes it harder to cut into good slices without "smooshing" things out - maybe I need better super-duper sharper knives.

I wondered if this metal grating would help the bacon kind of "crisp up" a little bit, though...


----------



## driedstick (Aug 20, 2015)

bauchjw said:


> Did you make that basket you put the fatty in to smoke or is it factory?





tRidiot said:


> Yeah, I wanna know what that is? I've done a few fatties and they tend to kinda "sag" and spread out a bit while cooking, when they soften up. This contraption looks like it will help hold the shape a bit better until they firm up while cooking. My only complaint about fatties is the bacon in the smoker seems to get more rubbery than anything. Makes it harder to cut into good slices without "smooshing" things out - maybe I need better super-duper sharper knives.
> 
> I wondered if this metal grating would help the bacon kind of "crisp up" a little bit, though...


I believe that is a roasting rack out of a roaster, like you put in the oven, and that mat is a frog mat or q matz 

https://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=46

I will have to say that is mighty fine.   Nice looking hottie fatty 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------

